# Alguma sugestão de modem ADSL pra usar no Gentoo?

## Matheus Villela

Olá.

Sempre usei Wireless aqui na rede que tem na minha cidade, mas estou pra me mudar pra florianópolis e precisava saber de um bom modem ADSL pra usar no Gentoo.

Dou preferência a modems com drivers livres.

Desde já agradeço qualquer dica/sugestão ou qualquer coisa que me ajude com isso  :Wink: 

----------

## domus-br

Opa Matheus Villela,

Nao entendi direito a pergunta, vc irá usar um modem ADSL usb? é isso?  eu utilizo um dlin-502g pela rj-45 e funciona normal, o speedstream 5200 tb funciona que uma maravilha, o 3com 812 office conect melhor ainda )

abraço

----------

## RoadRunner

A melhor coisa é comprares um modem ethernet. Aí não tens problemas com drivers.

----------

## Matheus Villela

Aí que tá, não tenho experiência alguma com ADSL, nem sei direito  :Razz: 

Se for USB eu compro um desses que tu disse então Domus já que funcionam  :Very Happy: 

RoadRunner(ou quem quizer ajudar), qual seria a diferença básica? Aí fica por conta da ethernet do minha mobo? Não seria melhor eu tentar testar ela antes de alguma forma pra ver se com ela não teria problemas então?

Valeu pela ajuda pessoal, tow quase lá  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pilla

Compra um modem router que nem o DSL-500G

----------

## domus-br

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> Aí que tá, não tenho experiência alguma com ADSL, nem sei direito 
> 
> Se for USB eu compro um desses que tu disse então Domus já que funcionam 
> 
> RoadRunner(ou quem quizer ajudar), qual seria a diferença básica? Aí fica por conta da ethernet do minha mobo? Não seria melhor eu tentar testar ela antes de alguma forma pra ver se com ela não teria problemas então?
> ...

 

esses que citei todos usam a porta rj-45 sem duvida vc nem ira precisar de drivers  :Smile:  a maioria dos modens adsl no mercado brasileiro tem uma porta rj-45

----------

## malloc

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> A melhor coisa é comprares um modem ethernet. Aí não tens problemas com drivers.

 

O problema menor é mesmo o dos drivers.

A existencia de modems e ate de routers e switchs usb como eu já vi (não são KVM's) são uma aberração da natureza  :Shocked: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Repito, o problema maior é sempre os drivers. Todos os modems ou routers que conheço têm a possibilidade de funcionar em modo bridge, que passa todo o funcionamento do pppoe através da ethernet para o sistema operativo, permitindo assim que nós em linux tratemos de configurar a linha, firewalls, etc.

----------

## Matheus Villela

Vocês tão me confundindo  :Confused: 

Brincadeira  :Razz: , bom, vou dar uma procurada sobre isso pra entender melhor o funcionamento antes de me decidir por um dos modens citados.

Esse negócio de hardware é fogo, até hoje uso drivers de XP pro meu modem rodar no Linux(desde a época do driverloader da linuxant em que eu voltava o relogio na bios por causa do registro expirar, que feio por sinal  :Razz: , e há um bom tempo usando o ndiswrapper), isso é traumático =/

Muito obrigado pessoal  :Smile: , pelo visto não vai ser problemático  :Razz: 

----------

## malloc

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> Vocês tão me confundindo 
> 
> Brincadeira , bom, vou dar uma procurada sobre isso pra entender melhor o funcionamento antes de me decidir por um dos modens citados.
> 
> Esse negócio de hardware é fogo, até hoje uso drivers de XP pro meu modem rodar no Linux(desde a época do driverloader da linuxant em que eu voltava o relogio na bios por causa do registro expirar, que feio por sinal , e há um bom tempo usando o ndiswrapper), isso é traumático =/
> ...

 

Epa a resposta simples é:

Compra um modem que seja exclusivamente Ethernet. Existem uns Speedtouch que são porreiros, sao modem/router/switch com 4 portas e têm um sistema de configuração via telnet aceitável.

----------

## dmvianna

Eu tenho um DSL-500G e estou muito feliz com ele. O Gentoo se comunica com ele sem precisar de driver nenhum. O único probleminha foi que eu tive que dar um upgrade no firmware dele, porque a interface original de configuração só funcionava com o Internet Explorer. Vou explicar. Eu me comunico com o modem através do meu browser. Eu direciono o browser para o endereço IP do modem, e aparece uma página de configuração.

Bom, depois de dar o upgrade do firmware, ele funciona perfeitamente com o Firefox.  :Very Happy:   Ele funciona como um router, eu nem tomo conhecimento de driver nenhum. Pra mim, é como se eu estivesse ligado diretamente na rede. E o telefone fica livre, mesmo usando a mesma linha (mas aí não sei como seria no Brasil, eu estou na Austrália).

[edit] Esqueci de dizer: este é um modem/router/switch ethernet. Esqueça modem USB, é mais lento, precisa de driver, ocupa a sua porta USB, a sua RAM, a sua CPU, e você ainda vai ter que quebrar a cabeça se tiver que ligar outras máquinas, pois vai ter que fazê-lo via seu computador e placa de rede.

----------

## pilla

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> Eu tenho um DSL-500G e estou muito feliz com ele. O Gentoo se comunica com ele sem precisar de driver nenhum. O único probleminha foi que eu tive que dar um upgrade no firmware dele, porque a interface original de configuração só funcionava com o Internet Explorer. Vou explicar. Eu me comunico com o modem através do meu browser. Eu direciono o browser para o endereço IP do modem, e aparece uma página de configuração.
> 
> 

 

Eu tentei dar um uprade no firmware e o modem parou de funcionar pra mim  :Smile:  tive que achar um firmware mais antigo para arrumá-lo.

----------

## Garrido

Eu tinha um Speedtouch USB que era uma m**da, uma lenda pra fazer funcionar no linux...  No Kurumin funcionou, no Conectiva não, quando passei pro Gentoo graças a deus já tinha trocado aquela naba...  Agora tenho um DLink 500g (RJ45), funciona bem, o único problema é q precisa do IE pra fazer as configurações.  O próprio suporte da DLink não sabia disso, levei algumas tentativas pra descobrir q o problema pra fazer port-forward era o browser  :Sad: 

Nem o firefox no windows funciona.  Mas é um bom modem, tem bastante flexibilidade nas configurações.  Só não confio no firewall dele, deixe tudo por conta do iptables...

----------

